# Corsair Vengence LPX 2x8GB will not run at full 3200mhz...



## _larry (Jun 11, 2017)

Hey guys, just upgraded from 8gb of 2400mhz DDR4 to 16gb of 3200mhz.

Ryzen 1600x 
Asus Prime B350-plus with latest BIOS

Problem is...they won't run any higher than 2133mhz!! (see attachment)
When I try to make them run any faster, my mobo tells me "overclock failed, press f1 to enter setup/BIOS"

I have tried Increasing the voltage to 1.35 (spec it needs to run at 3200mhz)
I have the XMP profile set to 3200mhz
I have tried setting the CPU to stock 3.6ghz speed, no difference. (not sure if the cpu affects the ram speed when only using the multiplier?)

HALP PLS!


----------



## P4-630 (Jun 11, 2017)

Did you check the motherboard QVL before you bought the RAM?


----------



## infrared (Jun 11, 2017)

Try increasing SoC voltage to 1.1V, and 1.8V PLL to 1.9V. You can go higher on both but that should be enough to run at that speed.

The CPU might just not like those sticks, they aren't samsung b, probably hynix. In theory new bioses should help, have you checked you're on the latest bios?  .. Oops, you'd put that in your post. 

Dunno, I'd suggest if the voltages don't help you might want to think about returning them and getting some sticks that are more compatible. :/


----------



## _larry (Jun 11, 2017)

http://dlcdnet.asus.com/pub/ASUS/mb...53.821116488.1497210285-1883731378.1496965209
Wow I guess it isn't....
The RAM I bought is:

CMK16GX4M2B3200C16

I guess 2133mhz is pretty standard speed for my motherboard...that is false advertising at 3200mhz if you ask me...


----------



## infrared (Jun 11, 2017)

http://rymem.vraith.com/detailed_ram/715

Looks like everyone is struggling with those sticks on all motherboards. Yep, get em replaced. Check that site and the QVL list first.


----------



## DeathtoGnomes (Jun 11, 2017)

P4-630 said:


> Did you check the motherboard QVL before you bought the RAM?


Hey, thats my line! 



infrared said:


> http://rymem.vraith.com/detailed_ram/715
> 
> Looks like everyone is struggling with those sticks on all motherboards. Yep, get em replaced. Check that site and the QVL list first.


Seems most people are looking at the price tag and dont bother with the QVL.


----------



## _larry (Jun 11, 2017)

infrared said:


> http://rymem.vraith.com/detailed_ram/715
> 
> Looks like everyone is struggling with those sticks on all motherboards. Yep, get em replaced. Check that site and the QVL list first.



It seems most kits only run at 2133mhz max or 2400mhz max on my mobo...false advertising or wait for a BIOS update..I don't think I will return them just yet..


----------



## EntropyZ (Jun 11, 2017)

I've been running my Vengeance LED 3200MHz sticks at 2666MHz until the AGESA 1.0.0.6 BIOS update dropped. Just flashed, they booted at the XMP 2.0 with no problems.

I thought Vengeance LPX sticks should be pretty good, I got a single dual-rank 2400MHz stick to 2933MHz no problem. It might be the motherboard/BIOS that doesn't like the memory, or your sticks have Hynix dies? Maybe? Mine had Micron ones and the LED sticks have Samsung-E dies.

The QVL for the ASRock boards is pretty limited on Corsair's side. But their sticks seem to run well anyway. http://rymem.vraith.com The site does have confirmation that these sticks will run but not sure at what max frequency at the moment.

AFAIK, even the CPU itself may be a factor when running memory at higher frequencies, no Ryzen CPU is completely the same, but you have the 1600X whereas I have the 1600 non-X, so maybe it should allow memory to run better.

I know, many may-be's. You'd just have to look up Ryzen threads to see what people get and find out how their system works with higher frequency RAM, specifically with your motherboard or your RAM.

I thought ASUS B350 boards were almost on-par with ASRock's offerings, but I think I am glad I went with the AB350M even though it's VRM isn't true 6-phase, still better than what MSI offers.

Lower-end ASUS motherboards get the _d stain,_ slow updates and support. I remember how only after less than a year my AM3+ M5A99X EVO ASUS dropped support for it, in favor of a Revision 2.0 board, that was real bull. Sure it worked fine. but the newer boards got new goodies that mine didn't. #endrant

EDIT: Your board has a beta BIOS with AGESA 1.0.0.6 on it. Are you using the latest version? It might just be that the board can't set stable timings on it's own automatically.

Would be better if you had another B350 board on hand from a different vendor to test how they react to the XMP setting. Like I said, my Corsair Vengeance LED's (which I was skeptical that even after the BIOS update they would run at 3200MHz because they are only optimized for Intel, so are the LPX sticks btw) ran fine, didn't need to change anything after setting the XMP 3200MHz profile.


----------



## boatsnhoes (Jun 11, 2017)

_larry said:


> Hey guys, just upgraded from 8gb of 2400mhz DDR4 to 16gb of 3200mhz.
> 
> Ryzen 1600x
> Asus Prime B350-plus with latest BIOS
> ...



using same sticks version 5.39 SK Hynix.

Was able to get to 3000Mhz using 2T

Selected DOCP ,  drop down from 3200 to 3000, go to memory timings, top 5 settings as written on the sticks, 16, 18, 18, 18, 36, 54.
Scroll down to GearDown, disable, select command rate 2T.

save n exit.
(SOC voltage sets itself a bit higher with the 803 beta bios, so no need to adjust it.)






[/url][/IMG]
cant seem to get an image to show, but its only showing as i've written above.
Good luck.


----------



## _larry (Jun 11, 2017)

boatsnhoes said:


> using same sticks version 5.39 SK Hynix.
> 
> Was able to get to 3000Mhz using 2T
> 
> ...



I will try this! 
Hopefully its just like my old 2400mhz DDR3 setup..I could only get 2200mhz. lol
Apparently my AMD chipset drivers are not updated..I am updating them now to: AM4chipset 9.0.000.8_5.12.0.31
Thanks guys.


----------



## _larry (Jun 12, 2017)

So I got it to POST at 2666mhz on the RAM...anything higher, it will revert back to the 2133mhz. 
HOWEVER, I get into Windows 10 and it says they are running at 2133mhz still!!!
WTF


----------



## EntropyZ (Jun 12, 2017)

_larry said:


> So I got it to POST at 2666mhz on the RAM...anything higher, it will revert back to the 2133mhz.
> HOWEVER, I get into Windows 10 and it says they are running at 2133mhz still!!!
> WTF


That's new, at least to me. if it POST's on the first time at 2666MHz it should stick the setting and should appear correctly in any software.


----------



## RealNeil (Jun 12, 2017)

I used a BIOS for my Crosshair VI Hero Mainboard that was not available on the ASUS site. (9945)
The official BIOS gave me all of the same problems with two types of DDR4-3200MHz. RAM.
But the 9945 bios let me run either brand at 2932.6MHz. and my 1700X CPU at 3.9GHz.

A quick search for your board *showed this one* on the AMD site.

Hope this helps.

EDIT: Tonight, I had to slow the CPU down to 3.75GHz. because my cooler isn't up to the task of cooling properly at 3.9.
Also, I can post at 4.0GHz, but it isn't stable using the old Corsair cooler I have.


----------



## DeathtoGnomes (Jun 12, 2017)

_larry said:


> I will try this!
> Hopefully its just like my old 2400mhz DDR3 setup..I could only get 2200mhz. lol
> Apparently my AMD chipset drivers are not updated..I am updating them now to: AM4chipset 9.0.000.8_5.12.0.31
> Thanks guys.


the memory issues are not updated thru the chipset drivers, the AGESA is update thru a BIOS update from your board manufacturer.


----------



## Athlonite (Jun 12, 2017)

According to the Memory QVL the ones you should have bought are 

CORSAIR CMK16GX4M2B3600C18 16GB(2*8GB) SS N/A Heat-Sink Package 18-19-19-39 1.35V 3200 DOCP3200

anything else will only run at 2133 you read here what you mobo/CPU supports

http://dlcdnet.asus.com/pub/ASUS/mb...-PLUS/PRIME_B350-PLUS_Memory_QVL_20170522.pdf


----------



## R-T-B (Jun 12, 2017)

I would look for the latest beta bios if you have not already.  It will likely work with that.


----------



## infrared (Jun 12, 2017)

If you do end up replacing them, I'd recommend a G.Skill kit, FlareX is specifically sold for Ryzen (F4-3200C14D-16GFX this kit should work great). Or the higher end tridentZ kits also work well with ryzen and look pretty amazing! I just don't want you going from an incompatible kit to a slightly less incompatible kit when there are kits that work very well out there.

There are _some_ corsair kits that work ok, but it's more of a gamble and you'd need to do your research to see if it'd work well or not. 

Try the beta bios 0803 first LINK, this has the agesa 1.0.0.6 update, see how you get on. TBH if your cpu/motherboard doesn't like that RAM I think you'll always be struggling with it, whereas the correct RAM tends to just work.


----------



## _larry (Jun 12, 2017)

Athlonite said:


> According to the Memory QVL the ones you should have bought are
> 
> CORSAIR CMK16GX4M2B3600C18 16GB(2*8GB) SS N/A Heat-Sink Package 18-19-19-39 1.35V 3200 DOCP3200
> 
> ...



Yup, already went through that list...sigh...


----------



## boatsnhoes (Jun 14, 2017)

_larry said:


> Yup, already went through that list...sigh...


Try set the RAM voltage to 1.385v
(with the other settings


----------



## _larry (Jun 15, 2017)

I will definitely try this later today! I upgraded my BIOS to the .80x beta as well.
What Motherboard do you have?


----------



## boatsnhoes (Jun 15, 2017)

same motherboard.  I thought you were already using the Beta 803. GL

If it doesn't boot and you have to F1 to enter Bios , drop them down to something that does boot. Then set and save the new frequency.

ASUS B350 PLUS PRIME
CMK16GX4M2B3200C16 Corsair LPX 3200 2x8 CL16 (v5.39 SK Hynix)

It's managed to boot and do some benching at 3200Mhz but requires a lot of voltage using 1.475v I will work on trying to get it lower.






CR 2 is more stable that CR1 still requires 1.475v





CR 1 error SP 32m so dropped to CR 2









cpu-z  CR1/2
https://valid.x86.fr/7qezse
https://valid.x86.fr/vqfhq1


----------



## eidairaman1 (Jun 18, 2017)

@infrared, care to remind new members of using the multiquote button or combining consecutive posts


----------



## FR@NK (Jun 18, 2017)

boatsnhoes said:


> same motherboard. I thought you were already using the Beta 803. GL



Hes using dual rank sticks so I doubt he will hit 3200.


----------



## infrared (Jun 18, 2017)

Hey @boatsnhoes , thanks for sharing all your results with us. I've just merged those 3 posts, in future could you use the edit feature instead of making new posts when you're adding info please? That way all the other thread participants aren't getting bombarded with notifications.

Here's a quick guide that covers the multi-quote feature as well: 
https://www.techpowerup.com/forums/...osts-and-use-the-multi-quote-features.234427/

Thanks.


----------



## _larry (Jun 18, 2017)

@boatsnhoes
I GOT IT!!! and they are running at 1T!! 
New BIOS and running at 3000mhz~ (even though it does still say 2133mhz under the SPD tab like yours...?)


----------



## FR@NK (Jun 18, 2017)

_larry said:


> New BIOS and running at 3000mhz~ (even though it does still say 2133mhz under the SPD tab like yours...?)



Nice job! The SPD tab will never change as its just information on the ram sticks.


----------



## eidairaman1 (Jun 18, 2017)

FR@NK said:


> Nice job! The SPD tab will never change as its just information on the ram sticks.



Serial Presence Detect, pretty much a firmware/bios


----------



## _larry (Jun 18, 2017)

FR@NK said:


> Nice job! The SPD tab will never change as its just information on the ram sticks.





eidairaman1 said:


> Serial Presence Detect, pretty much a firmware/bios



Ahh I always thought it was short for "speed" AKA, speed of the RAM....herp derp...

It only took me a week but I'm glad I finally got this figured out lol.
Thanks everyone!


----------



## eidairaman1 (Jun 18, 2017)

Well you learned something new then.

The only time we stop learning is when we die carnally.

SPD is what determines default timings and minimum clock speed and also contains XMP profiles.


----------

